# Leaf, 4 Day Test Report Thread!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well it's day 1 of the 4 day test drive. It's a black Acenta 15 Reg.

Done 26 miles today since picking it up halfway, half on dual carriageway and half 'over the tops/country roads & hills'. Guessometre says 62 left.

Going to plug it in now and then go un-eco and see what happens when I floor it! Quietness is bonkers! Comfy too. I think as you're always driving with an eye on economy you drive slower and more relaxed so seems calmer. Boot's bigger than I thought too.

Tomorrows commute test will be:

1, 7 miles over hilly country roads.
2, 11 miles over A-Roads/Dual Carriageway/Urban
3, 11 miles over A-Roads/Dual Carriageway/Urban
4, 10 miles over A-Roads/Dual Carriageway/Urban
5, 11 miles over A-Roads/Dual Carriageway/Urban


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

One thing i've wondered, what happens when it's hot out, you're stuck in a traffic jam for miles stationary behind an accident?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Turn the climate control/AC on. The leaf has a normal 12v battery like a normal car for ancillaries etc. This also has the solar panel to keep it charged. (12v, not main engine batt). 

No different form most modern cars that have stop start I guess?

It'll knock 3-4 miles off the range.

Or you could open a window.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Turn the climate control/AC on. The leaf has a normal 12v battery like a normal car for ancillaries etc. This also has the solar panel to keep it charged. (12v, not main engine batt).
> 
> No different form most modern cars that have stop start I guess?
> 
> ...


Solar panel surely won't help with ac? I just wonder how many kw batteries have and how much ac consumes... Probably a silly question 

Hmm, 24kwh battery, say 3kw for air con....I guess it would have to be a bad accident.

http://www.electric-vehiclenews.com/2009/06/how-to-power-heating-and-ac-in-electric.html


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My mates just bought a Zoe for his wife. Cant wait for a ride in my first electric car. I've got to detail it at some point as it has been washed badly by renault.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Will be watching this thread with interest. 

I really should pull the trigger on one.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

After one day I'm almost already tempted!

2 year 0% PCP
£500 deposit.
£205pm 

Leaf Acenta 6.6Kw version.

By my calc (many of them) I will save at least £140 pm on fuel/tax for our commutes.

So basically, £50-£60pm for a new car! 
EDIT: We have another normal car too so long journeys are irrelevant.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Those figures are amazing. Starting to get me thinking about the missus' car... 

Not sure how she'd react to an electric car. Also, we don't have a drive way so this could be an issue for charging or is there something I don't know about charging? 

She currently pays around 280 per month for her ecoboost fiesta on a PCP. So would save straight away. I didn't really think about the charging point though.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You need off road parking. 80% of charging is done at home. Doubt you'd be allowed to trail a lead across the pavement every night!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Interesting post. 

Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I was very impressed after my 7 day test, did not need one but would have been tempted by a deal

Dealer came up with an offer, wasn't good enough, told them to look at it again and never heard back

Great car - crap dealer


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the winter will be the biggest test for it, not sure if all versions can have the heating set to come on while on charge or if it's just the one with carwings. I'd be tempted at £150 per month with no deposit. I needs get a demo booked to see how it compares to the Zoe.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Day 2: 30 miles so far and this is the readout! If the guessometre is accurate that means I'm on for 110miles!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well after day 2 the missus had 41miles left after roughly 50-52miles. So 91-92 in total. (Guess she wasn't as efficient!  )


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

What is it like for comfort?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Comfiest, quietest car I've ever driven. Last car was a 330i BMW.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Day 3:

Done quite well today. Nearly 31 miles with 72 left and the missus will be doing another 30-odd by tonight/tomorrow morning.

Waiting for the missus opinion but I think I'm happy to proceed!


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've had my Leaf for 2 1/2 years and think it's a great car, I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, test is over!

Guess who's just placed a deposit!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Do they cost alot in electric


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Depends on how many miles you do.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

About £2 home charge for the 100 mile range I think, or cheaper if you can get a charge at one of the stations


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Well done, did you beat the £205 per month ?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

There's a plug in point in Coldstream if that helps.
I know, I parked in it


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Well done, did you beat the £205 per month ?


Sort of.

We are paying that amount a month but managed to get a met grey one with the solar panel for the same price. Those 2 options would be £850 normally. They also have this in the showroom (unregistered) so might get it by end of this coming week.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice one, I'm still tempted to get one for the wife as it would be perfect. She seems to dislike Nissan though .... So I might get her a small auto fiesta. I've been toying with a twizzy at the minute. Electric cars are soooo relaxing to drive.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Never been in such a quiet car!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Never been in such a quiet car!


I'd totally agree - I noticed I was often travelllng more quickly than I thought purely because it was so quiet


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

ardandy said:


> After one day I'm almost already tempted!
> 
> 2 year 0% PCP
> £500 deposit.
> ...


Who is that deal with bud? Nissan website deals start with something like £2k deposit


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bradford but they won't do it again for a while. 

They matched a quote I got through carwow so go on there.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Picking up Tuesday! :driver:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hmm, if I'm going to get an in car cctv again now would be a good time I guess.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just had an offer of £13200 for a visa + flex ... Have requested pcp quote.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Visa + flex with 6.6, 0 deposit, £203 in battery rental based on 7500 miles.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just be wary that it has the gen 1 heater! This is why we went for the Acenta.

Oh and its cheaper to put less miles and pay the excess charges at 6ppm.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Acenta without 6.6 and solid colour £183 .... They are going to arrange a demo for me. They did question why I wanted the 6.6 charger if I didn't intend on taking it on long runs which is a valid point.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Heater in visia during winter knocks 20-30miles off the range.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've dismissed the visia model now, it's missing cruise control and being able to set the heating by smart phone. Going to get the test drive booked and give the car to the wife since she will use it the most. So £183 no deposit on 3.3 accenta with no options at the minute.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Reason we had to go.for.the 6.6 was the missus could get home at 02:00 and I set off at 07:00. Wouldn't have the full 8 hours for charge. 

Its end of quarter so worth ringing around getting them to carwow prices.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

My Visia + quote was £192pm with no deposit but that was the 6.6kw which is another £1000. Who was your quote from?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

sub'd :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I really like the idea of these for my Journey. 35 mile round trip three time a week, rather than the 30mpg car I do it in now. I just want a dirt cheap New car to commute in with next to no running costs as the Mrs now has a good family car.

My old car is paid for but I reckon still costs £180 a month to run including petrol/insurance/servicing/tyres/mot/tax/repairs.

So I've looked and looked again and for my Journey I still think i'm better off in a cheap 3 cylinder petrol 208/aygo/C1 type car as the deals on them are so cheap at present. £90 a month including VAT with 3 down as deposit (add on £35 a month fuel) 

I would love to see how you get on with the electric vehicle day to day, its got to be the future.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You need to do more miles in them to save more to justify £200pm.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ardandy said:


> You need to do more miles in them to save more to justify £200pm.


Yes this is my thinking but the thought of never visiting a petrol station again seems so good.

And the ability to turn the heaters on on a cold day from the comfort of your bed!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mines here, a black tenka leaf. It goes back wednesday


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

"Tekna"  OCD picky - apologies Steve 

Yes a great spec - our Juke is a Tekna - fabulous:thumb::thumb:
Let us know how you go Steve


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Haha, I couldn't remember if it was tenka or tekna. It's quiet, the wife feel asleep on the way home.


----------

